# Youtube-Viewer Is Broken



## Amzo (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, it's not broken in the sense that it doesn't compile, but rather it is outdated an no longer works.

The newest version which is 3.0.4 has fixed the issues and should work. So I'm just guessing this port needs an update.

multimedia/youtube-viewer


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 20, 2012)

You better poke the maintainer in the eye and tell them to update it.


----------



## arapaima (Nov 20, 2012)

Contact the port maintainer.
http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/youtube-viewer/


----------



## Amzo (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, I didn't realize freshports actually gave the maintainers email as well. Then there would've been no need for this thread.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2012)

Amzo said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't realize freshports actually gave the maintainers email as well. Then there would've been no need for this thread.



Maintainer info is in ports Makefile


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 20, 2012)

You can also do this:


```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/youtube-viewer && make maintainer
```


----------

